# Greetings all from WA



## Maks_Lavrov (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone! I've been lurking for a while and looks like my account finally got activated. My name is Maks and I've been writing music for about 4 years. I've always had a really big interests in harmony when singing in church which lead me to explore music deeper. I was inspired to play guitar by my dad who played every song knowing only 3 or 4 chords. I started learning guitar with the only chords and my dad knew and got pretty good at it. Next I taught myself to play piano. From there I picked up bass guitar and flute. I tried violin a few years ago but that didn't really work out. Maybe later 

Anyways, one Black Friday my fiancé bought me a basic begginers recording package which is where I started my journey. I mainly write music to sing songs in church but I also LOVE cinematic, big, epic and orchestral music. Every now and then I squeeze a little bit of that into a song and I love it. Anyways, hope to have fun here![/list]


----------



## emid (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome. 

Community is busy in KH thread these days but I welcome you as I am free


----------



## midi_controller (Jan 24, 2014)

'Sup homie! Nice to see another Washingtonian here. Welcome to the community!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome, Maks! 



midi_controller @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> 'Sup homie! Nice to see another Washingtonian here. Welcome to the community!



It seems there is a growing number of us! o-[][]-o


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## williambass5 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello from Everett!


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome! A few of us from WA


----------

